# Here is my first LOOK...



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Here she is! My first ever LOOK. I've only been into roadbikes since last year. I've been a mountain biker for ages and couple friends finally convinced me to join the "dark" side. The rest is history. My first and other bike is an Orbea Orca which I absolutely love since it was the only bike that felt right to me in fitment.

Anyway, the bug bit hard and since I've always managed to have at least two mountain bikes, I figured why not get another roadbike? In case of a failover I would have a standby and vice versa. At least for me this is my justification.. 

The toughest part building the bike was the headset expander plug and wrapping the handlebars.  The SRAM Force is a breeze to setup and the online videos are awesome! Got to go for a short ride this morning and so far I am very happy! Oh yeah, I'm sure most here know that the 555 is a killer deal right now and after checking the geometry of a size small, I just had to have it. I opted for a frameset and not the full bike and decided to go and try the SRAM stuff since that is all I use for my mountain bikes. Also, my Orca already has DuraAce and the Campy stuff is way too rich for my blood.

Anyway, initial review is the bike is definitely smooth and out of the saddle ascents feel direct with each pedal stroke. The big difference I felt compared to my Orca is in descending. The Look is a great descender and inspired more confidence that desceding on the Orca.

The SRAM Force so far is pretty good. I need to get more saddle time to get used to the double tap system. My mind is still used to pushing the levers in and found myself doing this a couple of times. I do, however, like the concept but there we're times when I meant to downshift one gear but pushing the shifter too much caused me to downshift two instead of one. Again, this I need to get used to. 

I haven't weighed the whole bike yet but I guesstimate around 16lbs.

Cheers!


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

very nice looking bike


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice! I just bought one too, but haven't had a chance to take some nice pics. actually, only had 1 chance to ride it 'cause I'm in Kansas and we're having freezing rain for the next few days... can't wait till spring!


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! I did an official weigh in and comes out to sub 15.5 lbs. with pedals. :thumbsup: 

unagidon, Look forward to your pics.


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Look 555*

Very nice bike. I agree...it's one of the best 2007 deals going. I test rode one and loved it (with 105 components), and it really looks nice.


----------

